# Vic: Lake Tyers 25/26th November 2011



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

After having a ball at Mallacoota catching flathead and collecting mussels, we headed off with the plan to do some camping, then get down to Lake Tamboon for 3 or 4 days. Unfortunately, Tamboon was full so we continued on the Bemm River (Sydenham Inlet.) The lake was weedy, shallow and the wind was permanently up. I eventually gave in and fished it for a doughnut - one tail bitten off a blood worm SP.
We hit the road again with the intention of going up to Anglers Rest but as it was too far for one days drive, we decided to split the journey at Lake Tyers Forest Park. Well. We arrived and knew straight away this was not a one night camp. Large flat grassy areas, direct lake access, the only ones there, wombats, wallaroos and rabbits roaming around, fires allowed....... It looked like heaven on a stick.









_Home base_

We headed off to the beach Thursday arvo and collected a nice feed of pippies to supplement our awesome T-bone steak for dinner that night.









_Pippie beach_

The next morning I headed off in the Revo to target some more flathead. I had planned on turning left and fishing the shallow flats and drop offs that could be seen from camp but all the boats were to the right. I headed to the right and drifted / trolled / fished for tow hours for zip. I decided to give the shallows / drop offs a go on the way back. Instant success, a small (40cm) flathead right out from camp. Although I dropped a few, I managed to land 3 flatties in the 36+ size range, the biggest 54cm. These were all landed on the same technique as Mallacoota, Banana prawn jerk shads drifted over drop offs.

The next day (26th) I took James out with me to get him onto some fish. Last time he fished with me at Conjola, we landed a few nice snapper.
We used the same techniques but landed no flatties. I managed to hook and land a 44cm Silver trevally - a very fat fish that fought me for around 5 minutes, pulling a lot of drag and circling deep. Probably best fight I've had since the Atlantic salmon in Tassie.









_James and I in the Revo_

So I started mixing it up. Still no flatties. 11:30 and time to head back for lunch, I chuclked a couple of HB's on and trolled straight back to launch. Suddenly James tells me "Daddy, I've got a fish on." I nice tussle for him and he lands a 40cm Flattie on the bleeding mullet pattern mini micro mullet. Lines back in and 6 pumps of the pedals and he's on again. Better fight this time and he puts a 48cm in the drive well. Then he tells me I've got a fish on (stationary lure). I get a mid 40s to the side and the hooks pull. I could see that we getting the fish in the same area, approximately 2-2.5m deep, but not near the shallows, kind of a bench area right out in the middle of the lake. Very hard to find without a GPS, probably only 100mx25m.









_The secret spot_

We pedalled around a bit, hit the spot and he landed another mid 30's. He thought that the hooks had pulled so I took the rod to wind in and re-cast, but the fish was just swimming toward us. Never mind - James caught his first good sized flatties and put dinner on the table.









_James with his catch_









_The haul_









_Sarah fillets fish for dinner_

After lunch, with a storm brewing I headed back out to work the same spot. I tried a few diferent lures, but the bleeding mullet mini micro and the bleeding mullet micro mullet were the only ones that worked for me. I got soaked, but landed 5 decent flathead, dropped 3 more and was back at launch 90 minutes later. The hardest part was finding that magic spot after each fish - I'd get blown a few hundred metres while getting hooks out of the net. Ended the day with another double hook up - two fish in the net.

This would rate as one of my favourite camping spots in Australia and I reckon you Vic / Southern NSW guys should have a camp out there one day. I'm sure there is more fishing options. I believe they get snapper in the lake on occasion, there must be bream, EPs etc. You can fish off the beach for big salmon and gummies.


----------



## willowonfire (Sep 18, 2008)

Great report mate.
Lake Tyers is a great spot. 
No shortage of Flathead and plenty of other species to keep you busy.
Clark


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Loved the report, lake tyers holds a lot of great memories and rates as one of my all time favorite spots! You should go for a drive back up the hwy and try to find the 'Burnt Bridge' arm. Its a really beautiful spot which holds great bream and estury perch. when the wind comes up on the lake, its a great spot to get out of it and fish from the bank or drag your yak over dead timber and fish long quiet pools.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Interesting that there's some greenery around. Can I say how jealous I am that you seem to have the ideal life, just as nature intended? The men do the hunting and gathering and the woman looks after the men, it just doesn't get any better. (ducks with hands over head and ears in anticipation)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

You should be one very contented bloke Craig, what a top camp location,


----------



## JBDROMANA (Nov 7, 2010)

what a nice place Lake Tyers is  another good spot on Lake Tyers is the Trident Arm which is on the Eden side of Nowa Nowa look for Tyers Beach House road !! gooooooooooooood yakking there and big flatties and tailor! the road in is good only the last 30-50 meters is hairy as its quite steep and clay muddy in wet conditions but if you drive to the right you'll get up fine , we have done this in my old VT


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Great report Craig!
Checked out the area on Google Earth - looks beautiful indeed......
Interesting as to what keeps the flatties at the "secret spot"!!
Like the way James fits on the back of the Revo - and that fantastic smile on his face, proudly holding the fish!!  
Well done, mate....


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

DiggerRob said:


> I wanna know how you get your Mrs to clean fish?
> R


Well spotted Rob - I'd like to know that answer too.... :?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Hahaha, no she doesn't clean them, just fillets them. In fact - we work as a team. I take the sides off and she takes the rib bones out and skins them.


----------

